# tuesday report



## village idiots (Nov 21, 2009)

Went out on Dream Weaver tuesday. Dove the seoule barge and another barge nearby, had about 40 ft vis. Lots of endangered fish, lots of grouper but none that looked legal. Got one flounder about 18 inches. Our bubble watcher caught several nice snapper, of course they probably wont be there when the season comes around next year, if there is even a season next year. Water temp was 71 degrees. used a 3 2 full suit and was comfortable.


----------

